# TS-E 45mm & TS-E 90mm Finally Getting Replaced? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 15, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13088"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13088">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>The L treatment</strong>
There are a few reports out there that Canon will finally replace the TS-E 45mm and TS-E 90mm in 2013. We should expect a replacement announcement in Q2 of 2013. Both of these lenses have long been rumoured to be on the replacement docket. No one has come out and said they’ll be “L” replacements, but I think it only makes sense. This would give Canon the largest high end tilt-shift lineup on the market.</p>
<p>Also mentioned in the same announcement breath, was Canon answer to Nikon’s 14-24 f/2.8. A very long awaited lens.</p>
<p><strong>Source: [<a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/Canon_new_lenses.html" target="_blank">NL</a>]</strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Camerajah (Mar 15, 2013)

and the price will drive us to L


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Mar 15, 2013)

I doubt the new versions would not be Ls - the 17mm & 24mm are L, and making the lenses L will make it easier to justify the inevitable sharp price raise.


----------



## facedodge (Mar 15, 2013)

I really like the perspective of a normal lens and have been toying with the idea of getting a 45mm ts-e for some creative uses. However, the lens is still expensive and pretty soft. It softer than the 24-70 version 1, way softer than the 50 1.8 even at f/2.8. I'm hoping they make it as good or better than the 50 1.4 at 2.8 and beyond.


----------



## ddashti (Mar 15, 2013)

Is it really necessary to give TS-E lenses in that long of a focal length category the "L" treatment?
Either way, this is only a [CR1].


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm not sure if I'm going to put my $ into Canon gear anymore ???


----------



## facedodge (Mar 15, 2013)

hjulenissen said:


> facedodge said:
> 
> 
> > I really like the perspective of a normal lens...
> ...



Yes, but a lens that is roughly equivalent to the diagonal of the sensor will yield images that look normal because it's similar to the way we see the world with our own eyes. For full frame this is close to 50mm. The lens isn't wide angle or tele.... I used perspective instead of field of view because we tend to fill the frame with our subjects. On wide angle this means we get closer than normal and with tele's we get farther away than normal.


----------



## bseitz234 (Mar 15, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> I'm not sure if I'm going to put my $ into Canon gear anymore ???



Fingers crossed for a sigma art series TS...


----------



## RGF (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice if the longer lens had macro capability. A tilt (no need for shift) 180 macro would be useful


----------



## Ricku (Mar 15, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> I'm not sure if I'm going to put my $ into Canon gear anymore ???


Canon is dead set on becoming "the new Leica".

Once the full frame NEX comes out, I see no reason for me to spend more money on Canon.

The rumored 14-24L is very interesting, but the price tag is going to be hellish (I'm guessing more than 2500 bucks!) .. And besides, they still don't have a worthy sensor for this lens.


----------



## art_d (Mar 15, 2013)

Ricku said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure if I'm going to put my $ into Canon gear anymore ???
> ...


Other than the fact that Sony doesn't make tilt shift lenses ???


----------



## sanj (Mar 15, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> I'm not sure if I'm going to put my $ into Canon gear anymore ???



And why do you say that? Honest curiosity...


----------



## facedodge (Mar 15, 2013)

Why not make the 45mm ts-e faster? If you can make a 90mm ts-e f/2.8 you can make a 45mm ts-e f/2 or 1.8


----------



## Atonegro (Mar 15, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> I'm not sure if I'm going to put my $ into Canon gear anymore ???



Me neither, I am slowly switching to Nikon because of the superior image quality. (I am shooting low-iso only)
But, with almost twenty canon lenses that is a big step for mankind, and some of the Canon lenses are better than the Nikon alternetives....


----------



## mememe (Mar 15, 2013)

facedodge said:


> Why not make the 45mm ts-e faster? If you can make a 90mm ts-e f/2.8 you can make a 45mm ts-e f/2 or 1.8


To make it even more expensive? The new one will probably be at about 2300$. If you like it faster it would be at 3800 i guess...


----------



## Policar (Mar 15, 2013)

Might finally sell my 4x5 if the 45mm is great. 

Speed not a concern... strangest thing to ask for on such a lens. I would live with f8! After all these are used for deep focus photography and on tripods or in studio. T/S is about increasing depth of field.


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 15, 2013)

Atonegro said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure if I'm going to put my $ into Canon gear anymore ???
> ...



It'd be a shame if canon surprises us with a sensor better than sony/nikons. If you do plan on switching, let us know whats for sale. ;D


----------



## facedodge (Mar 15, 2013)

Policar said:


> Might finally sell my 4x5 if the 45mm is great.
> 
> Speed not a concern... strangest thing to ask for on such a lens. I would live with f8! After all these are used for deep focus photography and on tripods or in studio. T/S is about increasing depth of field.



Tilt is about changing the focal plane. Sometimes this is used to increase the depth of field on the subject. Sometimes it's not.... and that's only half the function of the lens. Shift doesn't increase your dof.


----------



## Atonegro (Mar 15, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> Atonegro said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...




O, it won't be a shame, I am really hoping for a sensor that is equal or better than the Nikon.
But the 1D X was a big disappointment for me and there is no next 1ds-body in sight.
Still hoping...Thats why I don't sell my Canon stuff. (at least, not yet...)


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 15, 2013)

sanj said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure if I'm going to put my $ into Canon gear anymore ???
> ...



For me, photography is just a hobby, mainly, family photos. I have 2 kids(2yrs & 4yrs), the last thing I want to do is to carry 5D III + 27-70 f2.8 when go out. I want something small and easy to carry around. At the same time, I want FF quality photos. The RX1 fits well in my situation. I wish Sony comes out another version of RX1 with exchangable lenses.

Therefore, I wish not to put more $ into Canon pro gear. Again...this is just my ave Joe's everyday needs.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 15, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> Atonegro said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



Sensor(DR) is not the reason for switching. I'm perfectly fine with 5D III sensor. I simply want FF sensor in P&S body(like RX1) that can switch lenses. 

My needs might not apply to the PROs, but hey...........why not ;D


----------



## Random Orbits (Mar 15, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Sensor(DR) is not the reason for switching. I'm perfectly fine with 5D III sensor. I simply want FF sensor in P&S body(like RX1) that can switch lenses.
> 
> My needs might not apply to the PROs, but hey...........why not ;D



Even if it means going to another lens system that will take advantage of the reduced distance, which will take years to fill out?


----------



## deleteme (Mar 15, 2013)

facedodge said:


> Why not make the 45mm ts-e faster? If you can make a 90mm ts-e f/2.8 you can make a 45mm ts-e f/2 or 1.8



The reason for the smaller aperture is the need for a design that creates the image circle necessary to adequately cover the sensor when shifted. The 90 has a natively larger image circle and thus can be a bit faster.

While it may possibly made faster there is scant practical purpose as the quality when shifted at large apertures would be poor and the cost would be very much higher.

TS lenses are almost always used on a tripod and one can still reduce the DOF be tilting the lens to get a narrow DOF at relatively small apertures. The idea that one might use it as an all-purpose lens is a bit of a stretch as MF in dim light is a pain. Macro ability might be useful though as long as infinity focus quality is not impacted.


----------



## ncsa (Mar 15, 2013)

The TS-E 90 is a superb lens but what would make it better is to allow for independent movements of the shift vs tilt such as the TS-E 17 & TS-E24 II received - this would allow Canon to add the Red ring onto the 90mm lens and if they can make it any sharper from what it already is that would be an extra bonus.

I would change my TS-E 90 to the II model simply for the independent movements and may consider the 45mm if the IQ is greatly improved.


----------



## Jesse (Mar 16, 2013)

45 TS-E and 14-24 are the ones I'm waiting for.


----------



## BerniesDad (Mar 16, 2013)

Can't wait!

My dream solution would be TS 35, TS 50, TS 85 or 90.

I use the entire TS lineup, but would love to have something in between normal and 24mm.

The gap is pretty large right now.

35mm is a great focal length, and obviously very popular. I'd think it might sell well?

I shoot interiors and architecture btw.


----------



## drjlo (Mar 16, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> I simply want FF sensor in P&S body(like RX1) that can switch lenses.
> 
> My needs might not apply to the PROs, but hey...........why not ;D



Wouldn't that be nice, hopefully at way below Leica's new M prices..


----------



## sanj (Mar 16, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



Got it. Thx!


----------



## danski0224 (Mar 16, 2013)

BerniesDad said:


> Can't wait!
> 
> My dream solution would be TS 35, TS 50, TS 85 or 90.
> 
> ...



Supposedly, teleconverters are compatible with the TS-E lenses, so would a 1.4x on the 24mm give you a solution?


----------



## deleteme (Mar 16, 2013)

danski0224 said:


> Supposedly, teleconverters are compatible with the TS-E lenses, so would a 1.4x on the 24mm give you a solution?



True, I use a 1.4TC with my 17 to get 24. There are those who say the 17 lacks the sharpness of the 24 but for me it serves very well. 
I think TCs can be a very good tool but I think the total IQ purists are put off with the potential loss of IQ.

35 is my favorite FL but as an architectural photographer I almost never want anything longer than 24 and often need the 17.
I feel Canon is trying to hedge bets with a 45. Kinda normal-ish, kinda wide-ish.0


----------



## BerniesDad (Mar 17, 2013)

danski0224 said:


> Supposedly, teleconverters are compatible with the TS-E lenses, so would a 1.4x on the 24mm give you a solution?



Thanks danski. You are quite right. I have used it before and it's pretty good. I'd just prefer the option of a 35 TS if they'd make one.

Looking forward to the announcement, with my fingers crossed!


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Mar 17, 2013)

BerniesDad said:


> Can't wait!
> 
> My dream solution would be TS 35, TS 50, TS 85 or 90.
> 
> ...



I regularly use a 1.4x TC on the TS-E 24 without a second thought. 24 * 1.4 = 33.6.

There's a video out there of how some hotshot photographer made a signature portrait of some expensive Florida hotel with the help of a huge team of assistants. He used a 1.4x on a TS-E 24. I think he even used a 5DII.

Cheers,

b&


----------

